# CC 2014 Executive - headlight low beam issue



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello all, 

I've been driving my 2014 VR36, executive trim for almost 14 months (Yes I got it in mid July 2013), without any issues, until last night when I got an alert on the infotainment screen; telling me to check my right headlight low beam light. 

The light turns on normally (Always on Auto mode) when the car is switched on and it stays for less than a min and turns off with the ' check right headlight ... ' alert message. When I flip the switch to off and back to auto/on the light turns on again and stays for few secs and goes off. 

The car is only a year and couple of months old, I feel unlucky to have such issue. I've called the dealer and scheduled for a visit on 17th which is the soonest vacant slot.. I'll try to have it fixed on the warranty , depends on how the dealership is going to identify this problem  

Till then I am trying to figure out the reasons of such malfunction, Bulb, ballast, Fuse ... ??

My lights are an auto adaptive HID Bi-Xenons with a DRL Leds. 

Regards, 
Ali


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

So the bulb works right? Do they still do the swivel function test?


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

AliJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been driving my 2014 VR36, executive trim for almost 14 months (Yes I got it in mid July 2013), without any issues, until last night when I got an alert on the infotainment screen; telling me to check my right headlight low beam light.
> 
> ...


My '13 Exec 4Mo did this same thing about 2 months ago, but for only one instance and it never happened again (dash warning went out next time I started the car), so even at my last service, I didn't bother to ask them to check the codes on it. I chalk it up to a temporary electronics and/or software glitch.


----------



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes , it works everytime I start my car.. Then the right side low beam goes off after few secs. My friend just checked the car today and it seems caused by a short circuit, but I'm not sure if it's the bulb or the controller ..


----------



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

under-pressure said:


> My '13 Exec 4Mo did this same thing about 2 months ago, but for only one instance and it never happened again (dash warning went out next time I started the car), so even at my last service, I didn't bother to ask them to check the codes on it. I chalk it up to a temporary electronics and/or software glitch.


i thought that at the beginning; it might be an electronic/software glitch... Unfortunately it is not. The DRL is working perfectly fine on that side, even the high beam when I pull the stick while the headlights are off...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Can you share you auto-scan here
May be we can find something out of it


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Sounds like a faulty ballast that works at first but then dies due to heat or to lack of help from the ignitor. You're still under warranty so the dealer will be able to diagnose with their interface to your car's computer for free. I'd just deal with it until then, it's annoying and embarrassing but doesn't keep you from enjoying that glorious 3.6 sound. 

Do you plan on keeping the car past warranty? If so, I HIGHLY recommend getting a VAG-COM cable and software. It lets you talk to the multiple (50+) computers in your car that control major and minor functions, so you can diagnose issues or reset check engine lights/warning messages or enable convenience features not offered in the US yourself. This is the kit you want:
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCuCAN.html

32-bit Windows only but it will work with a virtual machine under VirtualBox, which is free and available for MacOS, Windows, and Linux.


----------



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

akipal said:


> Can you share you auto-scan here
> May be we can find something out of it


Here you go, 


Mileage: 25270km-15702mi Repair Order: 1


Mode 9 : Calibration Identification

Type 02 - VIN : WVWAD2ANXEE500093 (Address E8)
Type 04 - Calibration ID : 03H906023L (Address E8)
Type 04 - Calibration ID : 02E300014R 3504 (Address E9)
Type 06 - Calibration Verification Number : B56E1724 (Address E8)
Type 06 - Calibration Verification Number : 00008B8A (Address E9)
Type 08 - In-use performance tracking :
OBD Monitoring Conditions Encountered count : 1183
Ignition cycle count : 3144
Conditions completion count / Specificied conditions encountered count
Catalyst monitor bank 1 : 76 / 1183
Catalyst monitor bank 2 : 77 / 1183
O2 Sensor monitor bank 1 : 65 / 1183
O2 Sensor monitor bank 2 : 65 / 1183
EGR-VVT monitor : 1787 / 1183
AIR monitor : 0 / 0
EVAP monitor : 0 / 0
Type 0A - Controller Name : ECM-Engin (Address E8)
Type 0A - Controller Name : TCM-TransmisCtrl (Address E9)
Tuesday,11,November,2014,20:59:30:45776
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0
Data version: 20141022

.....

Chassis Type: AN (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 25 2E 36 37 3C 42 44 46
4F 52 53 55 56 61 62 65 6C 72 77

VIN: WVWAD2ANXEE500093 Mileage: 25270km-15702miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (0-32-BWS ) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03H 906 023 L HW: 03H 907 309 A
Component: 3,6 FSI EU5 H04 2758 
Revision: MFH04--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 001D0012242600000000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM36FSI01103H906023L 002011
ROD: EV_ECM36FSI01103H906023L.rod
VCID: 2B5E0F3B42B7E079EA9-807E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

........


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 J HW: 3AA 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ47 H++ 421 0465 
Revision: BD421001 
Coding: 0008000000000000008C0280B40009642355000865200D20E484462400C1
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41824D93D83B1A29205-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 F HW: 3C8 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: WWS464 210213 010 0604 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 HW: 5Q0 955 547 Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
Component: RLFS 024 0042 
Coding: 0228DD

1 Fault Found:
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 25182 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.11.10
Time: 17:40:03

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.50 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

..........


Address 55: Headlight Range (J745) Labels: 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0111 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 073A00000B000200
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt.rod
VCID: 3776234B8EFF54999E1-8062

Left_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo links H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

Right_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329 HW: 1T0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo rechts H06 0007 
Coding: 350000

1 Fault Found:
9574400 - Bulb for Low Beam Headlamp Right 
B1218 00 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 20
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 25182 km
Date: 2014.11.10
 Time: 17:40:03

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

jddaigle said:


> Sounds like a faulty ballast that works at first but then dies due to heat or to lack of help from the ignitor. You're still under warranty so the dealer will be able to diagnose with their interface to your car's computer for free. I'd just deal with it until then, it's annoying and embarrassing but doesn't keep you from enjoying that glorious 3.6 sound.
> 
> Do you plan on keeping the car past warranty? If so, I HIGHLY recommend getting a VAG-COM cable and software. It lets you talk to the multiple (50+) computers in your car that control major and minor functions, so you can diagnose issues or reset check engine lights/warning messages or enable convenience features not offered in the US yourself. This is the kit you want:
> http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCuCAN.html
> ...


Indeed it's a glorious sound and I am so addicted to it . I am considering getting the cable, it's an amusment for a geek like me.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

FWIW VCDS also works with 64-bit Windows. Definitely worth a purchase if keeping the car long term. And I agree, sounds like a ballast issue.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

It looks like unstable power to either ballast or bulb
Maybe you might try to swap the bulb while waiting
After swapping bulbs if left light goes off, it should be the bulb 
If still right light goes off then either ballast or wire harness
(mostly bad contacts)
I am not sure if dealer would cover the bulbs under warranty
It would be a case by case
However others should be fixed under warranty for sure

Can you do one favor off topic?
Can you post address 17, instrument out of your autoscan?


----------



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

akipal said:


> It looks like unstable power to either ballast or bulb
> Maybe you might try to swap the bulb while waiting
> After swapping bulbs if left light goes off, it should be the bulb
> If still right light goes off then either ballast or wire harness
> ...



Will try that, thanks. Let's suppose it's a bulb issue and it got replaced, would it be brighter than the left side? 

For Address 17, here it is below , 



```
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
  Part No SW: 3C8 920 880 M    HW: 3C8 920 880 M
  Component: KOMBI         H05 0505  
  Serial number: 00000000000000
  Coding: 640F00
  Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
  ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
  ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
  VCID: 36682E4F89F5AD91857-8063

No fault code found.
```
Thanks, 
Ali


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

AliJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been driving my 2014 VR36, executive trim for almost 14 months (Yes I got it in mid July 2013), without any issues, until last night when I got an alert on the infotainment screen; telling me to check my right headlight low beam light.
> 
> ...


My 2013 CC just started this last night! Right side and dash light came on when I started car to head home. I popped open the hood and then restarted car and the right HID came ON then after a few seconds went OFF again. They still do the cool auto adjustment when powered ON but the right just turns OFF.
I'll try to swap the bulbs today to see of the problem follows the bulb. 

I still have 6,000 miles left on my B2B warranty...

Thanks


----------



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

Jerrymc said:


> My 2013 CC just started this last night! Right side and dash light came on when I started car to head home. I popped open the hood and then restarted car and the right HID came ON then after a few seconds went OFF again. They still do the cool auto adjustment when powered ON but the right just turns OFF.
> I'll try to swap the bulbs today to see of the problem follows the bulb.
> 
> I still have 6,000 miles left on my B2B warranty...
> ...


Please share the results


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

AliJ said:


> Please share the results


This morning I swapped the bulbs left/right and the problem followed to the left driver's side.
The lamp stays On for about 60 sec then Off.

Does this indicate a bad bulb, and if so, is this covered under the 36k/3yr warranty?

I had my 2000 Toyota Camry for 11 yrs and never even replaced a tail light, but I realize these are HID systems that run very hot.

Thanks.


----------



## AliJ (Nov 11, 2014)

Jerrymc said:


> This morning I swapped the bulbs left/right and the problem followed to the left driver's side.
> The lamp stays On for about 60 sec then Off.
> 
> Does this indicate a bad bulb, and if so, is this covered under the 36k/3yr warranty?
> ...


I managed to take the car to the dealer today, The bulb got replaced and issue is now solved.


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

AliJ said:


> I managed to take the car to the dealer today, The bulb got replaced and issue is now solved.


I have an appt to take mine in Mon. morning. Dealer told me it's covered under warranty


----------



## P'sVDUB (Jun 2, 2013)

*Headlight issue*

I'm 4k over warranty however I'm having the same problem as everyone else the passenger side headlight keeps going out after 60 sec. If the bulb needs to be replaced this will be the second bulb my car is not even 2 years old. This is starting to sound like I'm going to need a bulb yearly...I will try to bitch at the dealership and see what it gets me.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, this is a typical case of a xenon bulb having reached the end of its life. I have experienced it a couple of times with my Phaeton, though n ot yet with the CC. In Alij's case it is definitely premature, and since the car is a 2014 it should be covered both under the warranty and under the "free maintenance for the first 3yrs/36k miles" contract. As for whether the new bulb will be different from the other one, theoretically a new bulb could appear whiter than an old one. In this case, though, since the car is only a year old, I do not think there will be any noticeable difference (assuming they use the correct OEM Osram: I have seen significantly different color temperatures from no-name Chinese replacements available on E-bay). On the Phaeton, when one fails I always replace them both, but that is bevcause they fail when approaching the end of their lives.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Jerry, you are correct about Xenon bulbs having a different lifespan (typically 3 to 4 years in my experience, time-, not mileage- dependent, given that we have daylight running lights) The reason is not so much temperature but the filament material, which deteriorates faster than the traditional one.


----------



## P'sVDUB (Jun 2, 2013)

*Entire Assembly*

So I go to the dealership and they want claim that there is a clip in the Headlight assembly and the only way to fix is to replace the entire headlight assembly, this doesn't seem to make sense that an entire headlight assembly would be rendered useless if a clip to hold the bulb is broken. Anyone on this site have any suggestions?


----------



## P'sVDUB (Jun 2, 2013)

P'sVDUB said:


> So I go to the dealership and they want claim that there is a clip in the Headlight assembly and the only way to fix is to replace the entire headlight assembly, this doesn't seem to make sense that an entire headlight assembly would be rendered useless if a clip to hold the bulb is broken. Anyone on this site have any suggestions?


So when I got the car home I see and remove the passenger side cover I see the bulb hanging there, not sure if i screws into the socket or if there is a ring around the bulb that is missing? Help????


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

P'sVDUB said:


> So I go to the dealership and they want claim that there is a clip in the Headlight assembly and the only way to fix is to replace the entire headlight assembly, this doesn't seem to make sense that an entire headlight assembly would be rendered useless if a clip to hold the bulb is broken. Anyone on this site have any suggestions?


After I swapped the bulbs (right to left) the problem followed, so I took mine to the dealer and they replaced only the bad bulb assembly, which was covered under b2b warranty.

Your dealer's an idiot to suggest it's the entire assembly... LOL


----------

